# Furry Fiesta! Feb. 19 - 21, 2010 - Addison, TX



## Istanbul (Jul 18, 2009)

For years, Texan furries have been talking about the need for a furry convention in Texas. In 2009, their wishes were granted! Furry Fiesta was born, with a record-breaking attendance of 542 on its first year! But we're not ones to rest on our laurels, and so we proudly present:

Furry Fiesta 2010: Space Cowboys!

Coming to the Crowne Plaza Hotel in Addison, TX on February 19 - 21, 2010!

We've already got great guests of honor lined up:
*Tigerwolf* - Selfless internet provider for countless furry conventions!
*Kyell Gold* - Talented award-winning writer, a star that keeps rising!
*Wookiee* - This Canadian master artist is a furry icon in his own right!

We've also managed to negotiate a great rate for the luxuriant hotel rooms for which Crowne Plaza is known, just _$89/night_ for 1-4 people!

If you attended Furry Fiesta 2009, then you're in for a few surprises that we think you'll like: new tracks, new events, and more space than before mean that it's like a whole new convention! And if you didn't, then come find out what you missed!

Pre-registration is open *now!* Head over to our registration page and let us know you're coming! We'll be having concerts, panels, fursuit games, an art show, a new and improved dealer's den, a charity auction, an improved fursuit parade...and that's just a small sample of what we've got so far. If there's something you want to see, come to our forums and let us know; we want to hear your ideas!

We hope to see you there!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 18, 2009)

No surprise you got _record-breaking_  attendance! It's an appropriate *Texas sized* number! =D 

Now I know I have to go this...

HOLY CHEESECAKE ON CRACKERS!!!! YOU'VE GOT _*THE*_ KYELL GOLD!!! =O

This almost seals the deal for me, man...! ;_;


----------



## Kyell (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, they have *a* Kyell Gold. I'm thinking of starting a franchise. 

Seriously, come on, you gotta be there! I can't believe you'd live in Texas and not go! That'd be like me not going to Califur.

...okay, but you should go anyway.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyell said:


> Well, they have *a* Kyell Gold. I'm thinking of starting a franchise.
> 
> Seriously, come on, you gotta be there! I can't believe you'd live in Texas and not go! That'd be like me not going to Califur.
> 
> ...okay, but you should go anyway.



:O












:O






O



M




G


!!!!




Also, I didn't go this time since there were too many legal, financial, and schedule issues that both me and my mom would've had to deal with in some way or another... >_>


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 25, 2009)

I might be able to attend. FINALLY.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 25, 2009)

WTF F F F im in addison, il..... downerz
anyway someone could teleport me to the exact same place... IN TEXAS???


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 26, 2009)

One nice thing is that you still have almost seven full months to plan. That said, don't let it sneak up on you, that way lies disappointment.

Also, we've got our dealer's den almost completely full, and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 26, 2009)

Istanbul said:


> One nice thing is that you still have almost seven full months to plan. That said, don't let it sneak up on you, that way lies disappointment.
> 
> Also, we've got our dealer's den almost completely full, and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


 
Dealers. As in Drugs?


----------

